# Hostigation offering 10% account credit for Bitcoin payments!



## MannDude (Apr 16, 2015)

Just received this a short while ago:



> I have enabled a feature so whenever you make a payment with BitPay(Bitcoin) an account credit for 10% of that payment will be added to your account, I have also gone through the history of previous BitPay payments for the past year and added the credit, which appears in your account as "Bonus bitcoin 10%"
> 
> This account credit can only be used for future invoices, and cannot be withdrawn for cash. If I have missed a previous payment, please bring it to my attention by submitting a ticket at https://hostigation.com/billing/submitticket.php
> 
> ...


I love Hostigation, one of my favorite providers. Maybe I'll start paying in BTC from now on.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 16, 2015)

Cool!

I'm impressed with how quickly him & Aldryic came up with the code for this.

Francisco


----------



## host4go (Apr 16, 2015)

My question is, why the discount when paying in BTC?

(Not a hint for a  conspiracy theory here)


----------



## mitgib (Apr 16, 2015)

host4go said:


> My question is, why the discount when paying in BTC?
> 
> (Not a hint for a  conspiracy theory here)


Your Bitcoins are all mine!

nuff said


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 16, 2015)

> I have also gone through the history of previous BitPay payments for the past year and added the credit


^^ the retroactive credit for customers who paid over the past year was a very nice gesture, not many companies would have done that


----------



## drmike (Apr 17, 2015)

host4go said:


> My question is, why the discount when paying in BTC?
> 
> (Not a hint for a  conspiracy theory here)


Because it eliminates clearing fees one pays to PayPal, Stripe, or whoever the company may use.

Bitcoin fees can be and typically are much lower.  Eliminate those fees each payment cycle and it adds up.


----------



## host4go (Apr 17, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Your Bitcoins are all mine!
> 
> nuff said


My bitcoins are safe in mt piggysafe stored away in my dropbox folder which is stored my ondedrive folder which is stored in my hubiC folder whch is stored in GVH unlimited SSD VPS.

:lock:



drmike said:


> Because it eliminates clearing fees one pays to PayPal, Stripe, or whoever the company may use.
> 
> Bitcoin fees can be and typically are much lower.  Eliminate those fees each payment cycle and it adds up.


Makes sense. Although 10% is still more than what the gateway fees would be, but meh, I see the principle.


----------



## mitgib (Apr 17, 2015)

host4go said:


> My bitcoins are safe in mt piggysafe stored away in my dropbox folder which is stored my ondedrive folder which is stored in my hubiC folder whch is stored in GVH unlimited SSD VPS.
> 
> :lock:


Amateur, use a paper wallet https://blockchain.info/wallet/paper-tutorial



host4go said:


> Makes sense. Although 10% is still more than what the gateway fees would be, but meh, I see the principle.


True, I see it like a cash back reward myself. People who use BTC are generally more savvy when it comes to finance. And yes, 10% is way more than the fees I pay for other gateways, but other gateways are chargeback friendly to the client, BTC is chargeback friendly to the merchant.  I have a good enough reputation that my money back offer on first time purchases is all you need, if you are unhappy in the 1st 7 days, I will refund your fee no matter what gateway was used. I want satisfied customers, but also understand I will not be perfect for everyone.  So offering 10% gives the customer real incentive to use BTC and currently anything to get people using BTC is good for humanity, and ween the world off government backed currency.


----------



## ChrisK (Apr 18, 2015)

just an FYI you could have used coinbase and they have an option in their panel to give customers a discount when paying an invoice using btc


----------



## mitgib (Apr 18, 2015)

ChrisK said:


> just an FYI you could have used coinbase and they have an option in their panel to give customers a discount when paying an invoice using btc


http://www.whmcs.com/appstore/1162/Coinbase-Bitcoin-Payment-Gateway.html

Reading the comments there, I wouldn't even want to try Coinbase, but props for pointing out the discount to offer/allow you to enable.


----------



## ChrisK (Apr 18, 2015)

mitgib said:


> http://www.whmcs.com/appstore/1162/Coinbase-Bitcoin-Payment-Gateway.html
> 
> Reading the comments there, I wouldn't even want to try Coinbase, but props for pointing out the discount to offer/allow you to enable.


No idea how the WHMCS module is but coinbase pays out daily to bank, instant exchanges btc to USD when paid so you will always get the full amount of the invoice unless of course you gave an incentive for paying by btc  , imo its the best bitcoin solution for merchants (I've also tried bit-pay)


----------

